# Tdap code



## jkh429 (Jul 7, 2008)

Can anybody tell me what J code you are using as the new Tdap code? We want to start giving this at our facility, but cannot locate the code. Is it the same as the Dtap? Thanks for your help.


----------



## bhanu.pratap (Jul 7, 2008)

check cpt 90715


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 8, 2008)

7 years and older  = 90715; under 7 = 90700.  They are essentially the same thing except for the age requirement.  ICD-9 = V06.1.
Lisa


----------

